# Video Review: Bowtech Revolt



## Uglykidjoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Appreciate your honest reviews ,Lucas.
Keep em coming.
Now if they'd put that adjustable cam on a single cam bow,they would,for me,have made the dream bow.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Uglykidjoe said:


> Appreciate your honest reviews ,Lucas.
> Keep em coming.
> Now if they'd put that adjustable cam on a single cam bow,they would,for me,have made the dream bow.


I have very minimal experience with single-cam bows. Only one I ever spent any significant time with was the PSE Stinger when I did an affordable hunting bow shootout a few years ago. Feel like I'm missing out, as I know a lot of folks like the single cam system.


----------



## Tybo123 (Aug 17, 2020)

Great review, I love it.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Tybo123 said:


> Great review, I love it.


Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tbieberle42 (Aug 9, 2020)

Great review 👍


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all you do for our community.


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice review Lucas! I am picking up my Revolt this evening and can't wait to try it out. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

ShootingABN! said:


> Thanks for all you do for our community.


I'm happy to do it. Getting to play with new bows doesn't exactly feel like punishment.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Lucas Cooney said:


> I'm happy to do it. Getting to play with new bows doesn't exactly feel like punishment.


LOL, yes but to give an honest review on so many different manufactures. I've been subscribed to your channel for a while. Always smash the like button even before I watch.

I can't remember if you have said it or not. Which bow are you going to hunt with this year?


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

ShootingABN! said:


> LOL, yes but to give an honest review on so many different manufactures. I've been subscribed to your channel for a while. Always smash the like button even before I watch.
> 
> I can't remember if you have said it or not. Which bow are you going to hunt with this year?


The shootout is coming late next week. Unless something else comes up, the winner of the shootout will be going into the woods with me.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

PALongbow said:


> Nice review Lucas! I am picking up my Revolt this evening and can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


It's a beauty of a bow. Enjoy it.


----------



## BGLASER (Aug 19, 2020)

Great review


----------



## BHBadger (Aug 5, 2020)

Lucas Cooney said:


> I have been shooting the Bowtech Revolt for the past six months or so as part of ArcheryTalk’s 2020 Hunting Bow Shootout. I have outfitted the bow with a Trophy Ridge React H5 sight and Hamskea Trinity Hunter arrow rest.
> 
> The Revolt has an axle-to-axle length of 30 inches, generous brace height of 7 ¼ inches, IBO rated speed of 335 feet per second, and draw lengths that are adjustable from 26 to 31 inches with a rotating mod.
> 
> ...


Excellent review.


----------



## Alexgh1749 (Oct 13, 2020)

Dang this is exactly the review I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## Rd_357 (Oct 13, 2020)

Good review. Almost have me liking bowtech again


----------

